# LED Lights



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone, i have a question regarding choosing the right LED light fixture. I have the fluval edge 6 gallon and i want to buy a LED light bar that will reach from one end to the other so it will light up all teh tank. 1st question is how much watt do i need for a 6 gallon,2nd kilven rating, 3rd what colour of led. I will plant HC and dwarf hair grass with co2. Thanks


----------



## Bala (Jul 8, 2014)

i am kind of new to this as well . but you shouldnt be looking at watts especially when going for led set up . you should be looking into some finnex leds . you will be able to get it at amazon for whatever . the key is to get leds that output at 6500 k and good par


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

get a 16" finnex planted plus and you won't regret it. Sixty bucks on amazon.


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and Advice. i will look into the finnext planted plus lights


----------



## stini (Jul 4, 2014)

Check out finnex.ca. They have good prices compared to else where. I got mine there at the time when amazon was more. Now amazon dropped in priced. Soo I say compare both US and CA amazon and finnex with shipping and extra duty/taxes.


----------



## UnceasingStorm (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm debating between a 30 inch finnex ray 2 or fugeray planted+ for my 29 gallon tank. Has anyone had any success growing high light plants using a fugeray planted+?


----------



## stini (Jul 4, 2014)

You might want to get 2. I have one 24" finnex planted + for my low to mid plants and they r ok but could use more light.


----------

